# Anyone regret buying games when you can download them?



## mohhaxs (May 17, 2018)

I'm still new to the scene, but I found out that you can download 3ds and Wii u games about 2 months ago. I physically bought 20 3ds games (half which i didnt beat) and pretty much all the good games for wii u already. When I found out these games can be downloaded for free now, I feel bad because I could have saved hundreds of dollars. I cant even think of any games i would need to download because i already bought games that I wanted. Anyone else feel this way or is it just me?


----------



## DinohScene (May 17, 2018)

Piracy is wrong and illegal.
Nothing to feel bad about supporting developers by purchasing games.


----------



## xpoverzion (May 17, 2018)

No, because I don't buy consoles unless they can be hacked and pirated.  This includes PC games as well  This also includes movies, software, books, etc...  I haven't paid for anything that is made from 1's and 0's in over 15 years.


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (May 17, 2018)

No. I am glad I bought all my games. I don't pirate anymore, and either way it was more of a way to play games that I didn't like as much, not enough to warrent buying them.


----------



## Felivath (May 20, 2018)

Based on the title of the thread, I wanted to come in here to say that I regret buying digitally, because I have several games that I played for a few hours then just didn't really feel it. So if I would've bought physical I could at least sell it or trade it for a return. As for the piracy part. I never really regret supporting a developer. I figure if they can get me excited enough to buy their product they deserve the money.


----------



## Dreamhigh1708 (May 20, 2018)

I didn't think of piracy when I first read the title, since now people can buy digital copies through places like the Playstation Store and all. I wanted to see what people thought of digital copies (official ones) vs physical copies, because I'm curious about people's preference... But yeah that's not what it is about (guess I'll open a topic about it)
I personally don't regret buying games I know I can get for free because I like owning a physical copy i can keep for a long time, but also I know I'm supporting a company (I play mostly localized game from japanese so I'm pretty convinced they really need the support)


----------



## Bitchplease (May 21, 2018)

There are some steam indie games i could have lived without  
But i prefer buying everything, no regrets here.


----------



## Taleweaver (May 21, 2018)

I honestly never had this happen to me. Being able to pirate a game is something i assume that can be done for most if not all games anyway. It's not that i never do it, but whenever i want to buy a game is because i want to buy a game.


----------



## CallmeBerto (May 22, 2018)

If you mean in terms of piracy...then no. I find if I don't buy a game I never end up completing them.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Not to mention my backlog is already kinda huge. Adding more would be crazy.


----------



## raxadian (Nov 14, 2018)

No.

Buying games offline used to include a box for the game and a manual. 

It also made reselling the game as used a piece of cake. 

And it was also a way to keep the game in case something went wrong with your machine.


----------



## mariopepper (Nov 14, 2018)

I think it does not matter. If you already bought a game, you should not regret because it was your decision, that's all


----------



## leon315 (Nov 14, 2018)

MATES, if have a job then u should support ur favourite devs by buying their product. But sometimes, youtube's gameplay may not 100% convincing, then urge to try it 1st.


----------



## Mythical (Nov 14, 2018)

I think your money was well spent. It should be a give and take system either way. I get it, not everyone has money, whatcha gonna do, but when you can why not support them? a few hours of work to get so many hours back from a game is a great thing


----------



## leon315 (Nov 14, 2018)

xpoverzion said:


> No, because I don't buy consoles unless they can be hacked and pirated.  This includes PC games as well  This also includes movies, software, books, etc...  I haven't paid for anything that is made from 1's and 0's in over 15 years.


dude, all games can be cracked, lately the guy behind Denuvo cracking scene got arrested and i think the company made a very clear msg: crack Denuvo again and we will send u into jail.
So Denuvo once again become world safest DRM, dude, all AAA+ titles use Denuvo and many games are like Overwatch or PUBG are online only, u can't pirate games on pc anymore.


----------



## HaloEliteLegend (Nov 15, 2018)

I used to pirate a lot when I was still in high school and didn't make my own money, and was living with my parents. Had to go through them to buy anything, was easier to just pirate. Now that I have my own money and can use it as I please, I buy everything I actually intend to play. I might still pirate now and again to try things, but between library sharing among friends and discounts galore, I buy much more than I pirate. I already don't have enough time as-is for the things I buy, so there's no real reason for me to pirate or deal with that hassle. And online games exist, and I like playing them, so no way to pirate those.

I can't be one to judge, but to those that pirate excessively, do support the games and developers you enjoy. Games are not a charity, neither is anything else digital, and you're not entitled to them for no cost.


----------



## PalomPorom (Nov 15, 2018)

All the time. You do enjoy the game more when you pay for it though. I just hate to waste money on a game I only played for 10 minutes and got bored

Sent from my toaster running Rebug


----------



## PalomPorom (Nov 15, 2018)

leon315 said:


> dude, all games can be cracked, lately the guy behind Denuvo cracking scene got arrested and i think the company made a very clear msg: crack Denuvo again and we will send u into jail.
> So Denuvo once again become world safest DRM, dude, all AAA+ titles use Denuvo and many games are like Overwatch or PUBG are online only, u can't pirate games on pc anymore.


It's drm that hurts performance. It needs to get cracked. Why pay for a game that runs better if you get it for free

Sent from my toaster running Rebug


----------



## DarthDub (Nov 15, 2018)

I only regret digital purchases on consoles. Steam's fine.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Nov 15, 2018)

I kinda regretted buying Smash for 3DS, since I had a hacked 3DS and could have just downloaded it, plus I ended up only playing the Wii U version anyway (which I also bought) so it felt like a waste of money. But generally I don't mind buying games.


----------



## leon315 (Nov 15, 2018)

PalomPorom said:


> It's drm that hurts performance. It needs to get cracked. Why pay for a game that runs better if you get it for free
> 
> Sent from my toaster running Rebug


The fact is afters decades of wild pirating on pc has discouraged so many publishers to port AAA games on pc, they simply had no other choice to pick DENUVO, after that famous cracker got SWATED AT HOME and sent to jail, no one 's going to release Denuvo cracks anymore.

Dude, if you like that game, buy it to support developers!


----------



## PalomPorom (Nov 15, 2018)

leon315 said:


> The fact is afters decades of wild pirating on pc has discouraged so many publishers to port AAA games on pc, they simply had no other choice to pick DENUVO, after that famous cracker got SWATED AT HOME and sent to jail, no one 's going to release Denuvo cracks anymore.
> 
> Dude, if you like that game, buy it to support developers!


Oh I do buy the games I like. I just don't like denuvo

Sent from my toaster running Rebug


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 15, 2018)

leon315 said:


> The fact is afters decades of wild pirating on pc has discouraged so many publishers to port AAA games on pc, they simply had no other choice to pick DENUVO, after that famous cracker got SWATED AT HOME and sent to jail, no one 's going to release Denuvo cracks anymore.
> 
> Dude, if you like that game, buy it to support developers!



Sucking up to shitty DRM, are we?


----------



## leon315 (Nov 15, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> Sucking up to shitty DRM, are we?


ikr. but do we have any alt choice? only small companies who can't affort that expensive DRM don't use it, but their games almost got instantly cracked, sad story tho...


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 15, 2018)

leon315 said:


> ikr. but do we have any alt choice? only small companies who can't afford that expensive DRM don't use it, but their games almost got instantly cracked, sad story tho...



Yes, we do, it's called either getting the game from GOG or cracking the DRM. EULA/TOSs be damned. We don't have to tolerate garbage DRM.


----------



## leon315 (Nov 15, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> Yes, we do, it's called either getting the game from GOG or cracking the DRM. EULA/TOSs be damned. We don't have to tolerate garbage DRM.


i know it 's a hot garbage, but many people, me included want all pc game on STEAM, and many of them still use DENUVO.

And just forgot: we get game on steam also for achievements, while this feature is assent on GOG.


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 15, 2018)

leon315 said:


> i know it 's a hot garbage, but many people, me included want all pc game on STEAM, and many of them still use DENUVO.



Because third parties are pantywaists.


----------



## leon315 (Nov 15, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> Because third parties are pantywaists.


AMEN, bro.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Nov 15, 2018)

I smell some hypocrisy people around here. SMH. 

See? I did buy some games that I really liked thanks to downloading pirate games. Nothing's wrong with that. It is getting old.


----------



## SG854 (Nov 15, 2018)

All the time


----------



## FabioCapela (Nov 15, 2018)

If I get a pirate game and:
1- I enjoy the game;
2- it's sold for a reasonable price in a package that includes all DLC (for games that have those);
3- doesn't have obnoxious DRM (meaning anything with Denuvo, uPlay, or exclusive to Origin is out);
then I purchase the game. I have over a thousand games on my Steam account, and about 500 more on my GOG account.

BTW, one of my requirements before I purchase a game I didn't pirate is that it's either DRM-free or its DRM has been cracked already. I'll never purchase any game with a sizable offline or solo component where I might be prevented from installing or playing it if the dev or publisher goes out of business and is forced to take down the authorization servers.


----------



## leon315 (Nov 15, 2018)

SG854 said:


> All the time


It's time to find a job, my friend.


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 15, 2018)

It's somehow cathartic to being able to remove DRM from games you buy. Who cares if the companies get mad?


----------



## SG854 (Nov 15, 2018)

leon315 said:


> It's time to find a job, my friend.


I’d rather use that job money to buy more better hardware.


----------



## xpoverzion (Nov 15, 2018)

leon315 said:


> dude, all games can be cracked, lately the guy behind Denuvo cracking scene got arrested and i think the company made a very clear msg: crack Denuvo again and we will send u into jail.
> So Denuvo once again become world safest DRM, dude, all AAA+ titles use Denuvo and many games are like Overwatch or PUBG are online only, u can't pirate games on pc anymore.



Really?  CPY Just cracked Assassins Creed Odeyssy for the PC last week.  That game used Denuvo.  There is absolutely nothing that can't be cracked out there if there is a strong enough will to do it.  Humanity is clever.  Sure they stopped Voski, but it's not like he's the only human being on the planet that can figure it out.  Often times, the more they go after the hackers the more the hackers develop systems and methods that makes prosecuting piracy even more difficult.  The movie industry has learned this the hard way.


----------



## leon315 (Nov 15, 2018)

SG854 said:


> I’d rather use that job money to buy more better hardware.


smart dude lul then mod them all? obvious


----------



## SG854 (Nov 15, 2018)

leon315 said:


> smart dude lul then mod them all? obvious


----------



## osaka35 (Nov 15, 2018)

Only if I bought them used. New I don't mind, as that helps support whatever particular series.


----------



## leon315 (Nov 15, 2018)

xpoverzion said:


> Really?  CPY Just cracked Assassins Creed Odeyssy for the PC last week.  That game used Denuvo.  There is absolutely nothing that can't be cracked out there if there is a strong enough will to do it.  Humanity is clever.  Sure they stopped Voski, but it's not like he's the only human being on the planet that can figure it out.  Often times, the more they go after the hackers the more the hackers develop systems and methods that makes prosecuting piracy even more difficult.  The movie industry has learned this the hard way.


THAT'S WEIRD, usually devs remove DENUVO after that specific game got cracked, just checked the steam page, but DENUVO's still there and we still have to agree EULA, why?


----------



## NoNAND (Nov 17, 2018)

I regret buying pokemon x because dumb me was scared to hack my 3ds...


DinohScene said:


> Piracy is wrong and illegal.
> Nothing to feel bad about supporting developers by purchasing games.


But this guy is right.


----------



## Duo8 (Nov 17, 2018)

Not if I liked the game.
I do regret most of my Vita purchases though, I ended up only playing a few of them through.


----------



## PersonThatLikesGames (Nov 25, 2018)

I’m glad I buy games since I do wanna support the devs and the company themselves if they wanna continue making games with all that money they have.


----------



## GreyWolf (Nov 25, 2018)

DinohScene said:


> Piracy is wrong and illegal.
> Nothing to feel bad about supporting developers by purchasing games.



This right here. I do not understand why people buy a console then steal the games. It's pretty simple for me. Unless your game is overwhelmingly fantastic, if there is no demo I will probably not be interested. I will buy most Nintendo titles without trying them first but other than that you better get glowing reviews.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Nov 28, 2018)

The games I bought, I sold them because I didn't really play them at all and good timing, otherwise the price would have decreased.

Still have 360, PS3, PS2 and PS1 games but none with a decent resale value so might as well keep it.


----------



## BORTZ (Nov 28, 2018)

I actually regret buying games digitally on sale when I could have a nice plastic box with artwork.


----------



## linuxares (Nov 28, 2018)

I got 1 game, I really, really reget buy. It was like 25 years ago. A freaking Star Wars game that was a sandbox more or less.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Nov 28, 2018)

linuxares said:


> I got 1 game, I really, really reget buy. It was like 25 years ago. A freaking Star Wars game that was a sandbox more or less.


A pirated SW game?


----------



## Minox (Nov 29, 2018)

If you have the means to pay for games then I don't think that's anything to feel bad about. Rather, it's people who can afford games that to a certain degree offset the pirates who don't pay.


----------



## bahamut920 (Nov 29, 2018)

Absolutely not. I buy any game I enjoyed playing. There are a few games I regret buying because I didn't enjoy them, but as long as I enjoy a game, I'm fine with spending money on it.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Nov 30, 2018)

Minox said:


> If you have the means to pay for games then I don't think that's anything to feel bad about. Rather, it's people who can afford games that to a certain degree offset the pirates who don't pay.


A game that isn't even worth pirating would be Fallout 76. lol

On a more serious note, if I was a musician/actor/developer and people were stealing my content without paying, you bet I'd be annoyed and want something done against freeloaders.

No wonder there's a lot who want stricter laws on copyright so that their content gets pirated _less_. But for those who know how to bypass, it's kind of irrelevant.


----------



## Zense (Nov 30, 2018)

I regret buying Kingdom Hearts 3D (physical). My only hope is that it selling badly will maken its value increase in 10 years... I guess I regret buying things when I see them decrease in price or get discounted shortly after.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Nov 30, 2018)

Zense said:


> I regret buying Kingdom Hearts 3D (physical). My only hope is that it selling badly will maken its value increase in 10 years... I guess I regret buying things when I see them decrease in price or get discounted shortly after.


You fell for the "Nintendo games never lose their value." mentality. Only certain games are worth a lot while others, just an average amount and then the rest, hardly anything.

I'm not into gaming much these days but glad I sold my games at a good time before the price plummeted further.


----------



## Glyptofane (Nov 30, 2018)

Not really. My Switch isn't even modded and I'll probably be sitting out this entire scene unless I buy a second one. I too bought almost every good exclusive Wii U game before the good methods finally rolled out. What I do for that and 3DS is just pirate the games I already own to save time fussing about with discs and carts.


----------



## G0R3Z (Nov 30, 2018)

I only pirate when it is a game that cannot be gotten legally, or is so incredibly and rare that most people will never get the chance to play it, let alone nintendo ever making it available. This is most SNES, or popular Gamecube games that have just accumulated such a cult following that they're so rare. £100+ for a nearly 20 year old game? No chance. 

I love the Switch, and have no intention of actually hacking it, unless it becomes an EOL product. But I buy all of my games now for modern consoles. I want to support developers, and I like having physical copies sitting on the shelf - They look nice.


----------



## omegasoul6 (Nov 30, 2018)

I used to pirate when I was younger and had no money, now I buy games because I can afford to, and I understand the amount of work that's poured into making a game and I respect the developers.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Nov 30, 2018)

As I've mentioned in every other piracy related thread like this, I almost always pirate a game to try them first before I buy them, so I don't end up wasting money on something I might not like. As such, I haven't regretted any of the games I've bought in the last 10+ years, since I already know that I like them. I don't have nearly enough disposable income to buy even 10% of all the games I'd like to try, but if I did I probably still wouldn't regret buying a game if I didn't end up liking it anyways.


----------



## Zense (Nov 30, 2018)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> You fell for the "Nintendo games never lose their value." mentality. Only certain games are worth a lot while others, just an average amount and then the rest, hardly anything.
> 
> I'm not into gaming much these days but glad I sold my games at a good time before the price plummeted further.


Well, my regret isn't that it sunk in value but that I couldn't stand the game. Took me 3 years to finish it...


----------



## spotanjo3 (Nov 30, 2018)

I prefer physical version for a collection so I don't like to downloading and streaming it anyway. Nah. I am not regret at all. I hate digital and downloading to streaming it.


----------



## give_up (Dec 1, 2018)

Apart from the feeling bad because you are not supporting the developers arguement i personally don't feel like the games i downloaded and pirated have the same value as games i bought. For example when i was 10, pokemon white 2 released and i instantly bought it with the little money i had at the time. Within i think 1 year i played over 500 hours and had so much fun, but if i had just pirated it i can assure that i wouldn't have spent so much time with the game.


----------



## Ricken (Dec 1, 2018)

If I don't know if I'll like a game I'll pirate it, and if I do like it I'll throw it onto a list of games to buy at some point


----------



## Thunder Hawk (Dec 1, 2018)

I regret buying games on console digitally when I could have bought the physical version. I won't make that mistake again.


----------



## ParazitU (Jan 1, 2019)

Not really. I used to torrent games a lot. It just feels more legitimate buying something rather than getting it for free.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 1, 2019)

The games I regret buying are the ones I didn’t enjoy. They wasted both my time and money.

I’m surprised so many people here have attitudes against piracy. While I don’t see any fanatical views like a large portion of Nintendolife users, I thought most people here would pirate as they please. My personal stance on piracy is you do what you want.


----------



## Stwert (Jan 10, 2019)

Absolutely not. If we don’t support the developers by paying for their products, their profit is reduced and we may not get sequels or indeed any games from them in the future.

Granted that’s worst case scenario. It takes an awful lot of people not buying games to have an effect. But in my 40 years as a gamer, I’ve seen an awful lot of companies go tits up.

As far as piracy goes. Well that’s down to the individual. You’ll often find the people who pirate games are people who wouldn’t pay for them regardless. So I personally don’t think it has as big an effect on the industry as they would like us to believe - and I’m saying that as an indie developer.

Outside of that, even I make use of the “grey” area of piracy. Where I’ll use various devices to play backups of games I actually own, because some of them are worth several hundred quid each. Not risking those getting damaged.

And with some of my systems being, well, ancient. It’s impossible to buy some games for them. The developers and publishers are long gone. So if we want to play them.....


----------



## rickwj324 (Jan 10, 2019)

I have modded pretty much every system I've owned since the original Xbox (Xbox, PS2, PS3, PS4, Xbox 360, Gamecube, Wii, DS, 3DS, Wii-U, Switch, I'm probably forgetting others at the moment).  Pretty much all systems except for the Xbox One which I don't own.  Even though I've modded all of these systems and have access to thousands of ripped games, I still buy games that I really want.  Games that I play from rips usually are 1)roms from older systems or 2)games that I wouldn't have bought or played otherwise.  I'm a huge Ratchet and Clank fan, as well as Mario games, God of War, InFamous, and a few other franchises and will buy those games even though I have them ripped to the hard drives of my systems.  I buy them to support the developers as well as to have them in my collection.

I'm the same way about movies.  I have the ability to rip every blu-ray released and have sources to easily download them.  Even though I've downloaded 100's of movies to put on my HTPC servers I still purchase blu-rays and have over 3,000 movies that I've bought displayed on shelves in my media room.  I don't have to buy ANY movie if I don't want to, but I love collecting them.

As someone else stated...the only games/movies I feel bad about purchasing are the ones that are bad.  I have plenty of bad movies sitting on my shelves!


----------



## WiiUBricker (Jan 10, 2019)

Yes, I bought a lot of PS3, Wii U and 3DS games at full price that I still haven’t played today. It sucks that you’re not a kid with unlimited free time anymore. Could have saved so much money.


----------



## wormdood (Jan 10, 2019)

no i dont regret buying games . . . i pirate and a lot but whenever i play through a game that i would like to see a squeal to (or a continuation of the series) i buy it... its that simple there is nothing to regret


----------



## Dust2dust (Jan 10, 2019)

WiiUBricker said:


> Yes, I bought a lot of PS3, Wii U and 3DS games at full price that I still haven’t played today. It sucks that you’re not a kid with unlimited free time anymore. Could have saved so much money.


I couldn't have said it better. You have all the time you want as a kid to play games, but no money to buy them. As an adult, you finally have money to buy all the games you want, but don't have any time to play them. Life sucks!


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jan 10, 2019)

No. I prefer a physical version instead of digital download. A digital download is okay if there is no available for physical version. A physical version is an awesome art for serious collection. Yeah I prefer a physical version over a digital version.


----------



## Issac (Jan 10, 2019)

I can regret buying some games, but only for the fact that I didn't enjoy them, not because I could've downloaded them or anything. 
Paying for a game brings some kind of satisfaction when playing it in my opinion.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 10, 2019)

Only when i buy older Games (Adventures) on CD/DVD for a few Cents and they are not running anymore (newer Windows/no successful config in Dosbox etc.).Then i´ve think to myself "Why are you not buy next time on GOG ,then THEY have to config the Game."


----------



## clynbert (Jan 11, 2019)

Not at all. I always make sure that I'll certainly like a game before I buy a physical copy this is also the reason why I get the game a week or two after its release to see the reviews or people had fun with it.


----------



## fiis (Feb 9, 2019)

You helped the economy and people who created the games, you done good kid.


----------



## Haloman800 (Feb 9, 2019)

DinohScene said:


> Piracy is wrong and illegal.
> Nothing to feel bad about supporting developers by purchasing games.


Piracy is illegal, but it certainly isn't immoral. Copying 1's and 0's on a computer hard drive is neutral.


----------



## Hardline (Jan 9, 2020)

No, I like to support Nintendo and game makers


----------



## raxadian (Jan 9, 2020)

I recently bought Sonic Forces for the Switch and the actual cardridge not a Digital Download. 

So nope, still not a fan of Digital Only games.


----------



## Nobody_Important4u (Jan 10, 2020)

Fuck digital distribution and fuck steam.
Sure it gave us good indie games but it also gives us hundrets of shovelware steam KILLED phisicals on pc we have to support phisical games when they are dying!

Also regarding piracy its good for testing when game doesn't have demo but i just feel this satisfaction when playing game that i Bought. I also regret pirating danganronpa 2 i sould have buy that...


----------

